# "After work, in the night" A short piano piece



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi!

After the longer piano works I wrote the last months, I feel the need to write some lighter music, so here is the first of a series short piano pieces:

"After work, in the night"

http://www.box.net/shared/nwi137qkok

André


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Very nice, but you might want to do more with the left hand part. As it is, there are just chords with a few bass lines- you might try arpeggios or some counterpoint, but mix it up a little. The piece tends to drag near the end because of that.

Interesting melody, though.


----------



## Krummhorn

Hi André,

Refreshing piece - simple and yet very enjoyable & quite the contrast to your Sonata's. It's interesting to hear the "other side" of André.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

I had to change the address of this piece, it can be found on my homesite now:
http://www.andrevanharen.com/shortpianopieces.htm


----------

